
LA Homeless Population Map (2016) - wjossey
http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-me-homeless-los-angeles-2016/
======
wjossey
There was an ongoing discussion in a separate thread around LA's homeless
problem:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17016427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17016427)

For those still interested, at the bottom of this infographic is a helpful map
that gives you an idea of how the homeless population gets distributed around
Los Angeles.

